# R3SL vs S3



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I took the two bikes (54cm) for 8-mile spins (each) today and while they both seem pretty awesome, the R3SL felt small. I was a bit cramped on it - it didn't quite seem like a 54 (I had to double-check the size sticker on the seat tube). The fit was a little unnatural for some reason and I had to work fairly hard at keeping the bike in control - it reminded me of the handling of the Pinarello Prince - I might not have necessarily noticed it if it wasn't for the fact that I rode the S3 right after. Now the S3 fit like a glove (as some would say), it was fast, super comfortable, stiff, smooth, handled beautifully ...oh, and did I mention that it was FAST? I could have ridden it all day. I think I'm going to start saving up my pennies so that I can get one.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

I think thats your brain telling you it wants the S3....the geometry tables say they are identical


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

AlexRandall said:


> I think thats your brain telling you it wants the S3....the geometry tables say they are identical


I was completely unbiased when testing the bikes. I didn't know anything at all about the Cervelo models at the time. I was unaware of the prices of the S3 or the R3SL. The two bikes felt VERY differently though. Perhaps the R3SL was mistakenly marked as 54 and was really a 51. I'm saying this because I'm 5'9" and on most 54's that I've ridden the saddle post sticks about 6-7 inches out of the frame when the seat is properly adjusted for my height. On the R3SL it was sticking it out way more than that and yet the seat wasn't too high for me. Another guy tested the same two bikes after me and his comments were pretty much identical.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

I think you've hit the nail on the head there.....mis-labeled sizing. 

What are your body dimensions? I ask mainly as I'm 5'8" and I would be looking at 51 or 54.

Edit: my inseam in bare feet is 31.5"....short torso.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

AlexRandall said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head there.....mis-labeled sizing.
> 
> What are your body dimensions? I ask mainly as I'm 5'8" and I would be looking at 51 or 54.
> 
> Edit: my inseam in bare feet is 31.5"....short torso.


My inseam is also 31.5". The 51 felt too small. I guess I need to try another R3SL in my size.


----------

